# Phalaenopsis question



## consettbay2003 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm trying to find a U.S. source for classic large hybrid phalaenopsis - either meristems or stem props of select or awarded clones.


----------



## JAB (Jun 7, 2016)

No clue as I am a notorius Phal murderer!!!! Couldn't keep one alive and thriving if you held a gun to grandmas head! 

I will tell you this though.... DO NOT get ANYTHING from Norman Fang at Normans Orchids / orchids.com! He is "known" for his Phal selection, and is becoming quite well "known" for crappy plants and service! 

Cheers
JAB


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe BigLeaf on this forum? If not, OrchidPhile: https://www.facebook.com/Orchidphile/info/

What about the IPA: http://www.phal.org/


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.phoenixorchids.com


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2016)

Big leaf...new vision...


----------

